# Grilling and Holding Ribeye Steak Meat



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
Your tips are welcomed for grilling marinaded, thinly sliced ribeyes and holding them w/o drying it. We are catering a wedding for 300 and will be doing the above-mentioned process. My thoughts: Once grilled, put in chafer pans (w/broth), hold in Cambros until ready to serve. Your tips are appreciated for this small town caterer.


----------



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

(drying OUT, not it)oops


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

For catering my suggestion would be to cook the ribeyes rare to medium rare the day before and refrigerate. Next day slice to desired thickness, and shingle in your pans.
Have the hot au jus in thermos or Cambros to pour over the meat on site once pans are in Chaffers.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll second ChefRoss. As close to last minute as possible.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

There are two kinds of caterer's. One kind is the one that gives the customer any menu they want and not taking logistics into account. There are some things that just can't be accomplished and still have a good quality while doing off premiss catering. The second Caterer explains to the client that there really isn't a good way to accomplish steaks that are made ahead of time and still be a good quality at the time of service. The first caterer is controlled by the client. The second caterer controls the client, the catering and their reputation.

That being said, you either grill/BBQ the steaks at the event or you serve Prime Rib and slice at the event.

Explain to the client about the logistics in accomplishing this meal and what your looking to do is fail-safe and make sure the quality of the meal is great for the client and their guests. ChefBillyB

P.S. The only time I ever marked steaks ahead of time was when I was doing a catering for Iowa Beef company. The Ribeye's I cut were 20oz. I marked them the day before and placed on sheet pans. They were cooked in the oven up to Medium Rare for an in-house banquet.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I agree with chefbillyb but many people who cater don't have the experience and knowledge to know how to gear the customer in the right direction.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

A simple way to put it to them might be, 
"Look, without a way to cook or finish cooking on site, 
youre paying an awful lot of money for 300 left over steaks. 
Does that really sound like the best way to go for you and your guests?"


----------



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

chefross said:


> For catering my suggestion would be to cook the ribeyes rare to medium rare the day before and refrigerate. Next day slice to desired thickness, and shingle in your pans.
> Have the hot au jus in thermos or Cambros to pour over the meat on site once pans are in Chaffers.[/QUO
> I appreciate your time and suggestion!


----------



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

chefbillyb said:


> There are two kinds of caterer's. One kind is the one that gives the customer any menu they want and not taking logistics into account. There are some things that just can't be accomplished and still have a good quality while doing off premiss catering. The second Caterer explains to the client that there really isn't a good way to accomplish steaks that are made ahead of time and still be a good quality at the time of service. The first caterer is controlled by the client. The second caterer controls the client, the catering and their reputation.
> 
> That being said, you either grill/BBQ the steaks at the event or you serve Prime Rib and slice at the event.
> 
> ...


You are right! One thing I failed to mention in the initial post was these steaks are about 3 oz. each and are going to be made into sandwiches.


----------

